#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Boost up your confidence and grab jobs

## mj25j

Getting job actually depend on your content and confidence.





  Similar Threads: Morty Lefkoe - Natural Confidence Do government jobs benefit over private jobs? What is Confidence?

----------


## mj25j

Quickly check this out-
http://www[dot]techbuddy[dot]co[dot]in/
This is the finest workshop I had known ever. Damn cool workshop, teaches us how to work collaboratively, boosts up confidence, helps to discover ones' interests, helps in figuring out our goals and make us follow their 21 days theory to achieve our goals.

Read more: Carrier choice - | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz20INDKIfW

----------


## Rishabh_joshi

Hey what is this workshop regarding.
Your anxiety reflects that this is something very cooool.
Is it something technical or non technical..!

----------


## mj25j

> Hey what is this workshop regarding.
> Your anxiety reflects that this is something very cooool.
> Is it something technical or non technical..!


Hi Rishabh, its non-technical, but still very helpful. It made my parents feel proud on myself because of my achievements after attending the workshop. Now, I'm much more happier than ever.  :):   :(happy):

----------


## shadow warrior

I also came across this *2 minute video* on ' on *YouTube* about '*Interview tips*'- *Given below is the link. Let me know if it was of any help.
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrJSyp63eao

----------

